# miscarriage 4 weeks ago can i be pregant again???



## nickj (Jan 30, 2011)

MC 4 weeks ago today for the second time in 8mths. Not been feeling well this week did a test today BFP. Is this possible could i be pregnant and how healthy will this pregnancy be after my MC.

                            Help     Nick x


----------



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

Nick,
Sorry you don't supply enough info. I don't know how far along you were when you miscarried, if you had scans etc. So there could be a few scenarios.
1. You could of been carrying twins and only lost one if it was early and you hadn't had a scan to confirm numbers
2. You could still have hcg in your blood from the pregnancy, I was reading last night it can take some women time for it to drop back down again and sometimes the doctors help is needed to help return it to natural levels in order to fall pregnant again.
3. Yes you could be pregnant again.

That said I would go get a blood test to see the hcg levels and then get another blood test a few days later to see of the levels are doubling daily (hcg rising) or not. That would give you the best indication of your next step
I was also reading last night that research has found that there does not need to be a wait time after a miscarriage to try again. 

Best of luck.


----------



## nickj (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Oceana

I was 6wks when i MC  no scans hcg level was 15 when i started losing then had dropped to 7 48hrs later which is when the doc confirmed the MC.

It been a bit of a stressful month this month and i haven't give a thought to trying again and it took me 8mths after my last MC to conceive so i didn't think.

Don't get me wrong if i'm BFP then i'm over the moon, my DH and i have been trying for 15mths, but at the moment i'm filled with doubts and emotions another MC would be very difficult.

                                        Nick


----------



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

I would definitely go get a blood test done for pregnancy and hcg levels. Then test a few days later and see if the numbers doubled daily, thats usually the best starting point to put your mind at ease.
There is also a chance the mc wasn't complete and the doctors may need to intervene so I think it's important to follow up.
Can totally relate to the emotions and doubt, after going for DEIVF in February which didn't work I then got a huge shock to get naturally pregnant in March, and now i'm 6 weeks pregnant and it seems like a constant worry of what the next test will say or will it all just end again.
Look after yourself.


----------



## nickj (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks again Oceana,
                              Have spoken to the hospital they said it is very unlikely that it is anything to do with the last pregnancy/MC and that i'm probably pregnant again and not to worry about conceiving so soon. She said test again Friday and i've got an appointment on Monday. So fingers crossed that this time things will be ok. have been advised to take low dose aspirin this time by a consultant i saw last week after the MC. Not sure about this though, what are your views? I will try anything if it means a healthy baby but i'm scared to.


Hoping things go well for you cos i know where your at and its not a happy place. Keep in touch 

                                                            Lots of hugs    Nick xx


----------



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

Definitely take the low dose aspirin, it's called baby aspirin in the UK and is 75mg and in Australia where I am it's called cardiprin and its 100mg. I am also taking it this time around once a day first thing in the morning. They use it a lot in Europe and the USA and research shows it helps reduce the chance of miscarriage as it increases blood flow to the uterus giving implementation and the first trimester a better chance. It also reduces the chances of blood clots which can also lead to miscarriage. 
I found out about this when I went for DE in Greece but when I got pregnant naturally this time as I knew the reason why it was given I've kept with it. In fact since it's now been discovered I have immune issues my specialist here said usually one of the things they tell you to take is that so I'll take it till nearly due if I make it. This has been the most promising Pregnancy yet for me. I've also been given clexane this time around as well which I have to inject, it's a blood thinner that I take because my immune tests indicated I have an autoimmune disease. ( which ive suspected for some time so it 
wasn't a shock) just glad this time they have something in place to deal with the issue. 
You will find that Malabar girl on here that just gave birth used baby aspirin from before conception right up to
nearly the end of pregnancy. It tends  to be standard practice a lot of places.
Consider this great news,  I agree everything I read indicates there isn't any problem with conceiving again so soon.


----------



## nickj (Jan 30, 2011)

m/c again this weekend  waiting for an appointment to begin testing hope they find the answer. Getting a BFP is not a problem and considering my age i'm pleased with that. The problem is why aren't they sticking

                                              Nick x


----------



## Peppermint Patty (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi nickj, saw your post and did not feel that i could just ignore it. Even though i do not know you, i am so sorry for your recent m/c's, it must be heart wrecking 

Have you looked at the immunes threads, you may have issues that you may not be aware of, or been tested for.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

Take care and i hope your dreams come true soon.

PP


----------



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Nick,
So sorry to hear that for you. 
I  would agree with getting the immune tests done. 
I wrote down the list of immune tests from here and took them to my doctor and had them done.
Although I wasn't on the right medication from the very start of my pregnancy at least I am now and hoping it will make the difference.
I'm sure with getting some answers you will solve the implantation problem.


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Nickyj

Just also wanted to reiterate - check the immune section on here - common cause of miscarriages. I was stunned to learn that this was the most likely reason why I had fertility problems (one of the thrombofilia blood tests came back a problem)- in simple terms - blood was clotting and starving embryos of oxygen, thus causing m/c - probably so early that I never realised that I was pregnant. I started taking aspirin (and am now on another anti coagulate med - Clexane). Am convinced that that helped me conceive (together with the various other supplements like DHEA).

I also have a DD, so couldn't believe I had a problem

Good luck


----------



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

Nick,
You should also get an aqua scan done and get it looked at by someone with a very good reputation of interpreting them. Sometimes you need a small surgery called a hysteroscopy to remove polyps, white scar tissue etc. I also read that if you have had a precious d&c this can leave the uterus sometimes in a worse state for implantation. If you look on the Greece thread there is lots of info about a hysteroscopy, they can even add implantation points when doing it to make it easier for the eggs.
Some women have gotten pregnant naturally after one of these. They can also check with the aqua scan the uterus thickness at mid cycle to make sure it's growing thick enough for implantation.

They can also check the hormonal levels throughout your cycle to see if they are in the right ranges.


----------



## nickj (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone  
                                            As we all know there could be a number of reasons for my reoccurring m/c and thanks to your advice I've got plenty of questions to ask when i see my Doc.
Just feel at the moment that my age is against me and i wonder how serious they are going to take me, given the fact that i do have 3 children. This doesn,t stop me desperately wanting a baby with my new husband and as the months tick on the hope of that is fading for me. I was very naive to think last year when we started ttc that i would get pregnant at the drop of a hat and we would live happily ever after, i had got pregnant so easily before without so much as a blip. I just   that the little angles i have lost were meant for a reason and that we will be blessed with another.
 to you all at least we can support each other and know how others feel and that at low points can be a godsend.

                                                          Nick xxx


----------



## nickj (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi every1, 
      Been doing a bit of research on the net Oceana never heard of a hysteroscopy before but its defiantly something to push for when i see the doc, didn't have a D&C after any of my m/c not sure if thats a good or bad thing. Was wondering about the immune system problems because I've had three children is it likely to be that or can an immune system problem occur at any time or are you born with it then if so maybe i can rule that out.
Any more advice welcome.
                                        Nick xx


----------



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi
For me I am 43 and have only started to have some symptoms of rheumatoid arthritis in the last few years even though there is a history of it in my family. So now it's a problem. There is a book by Dr Beer called " Is your body baby friendly" that is detailed on immune issues. I've had people recommend it to me but I fell pregnant before I got to track it down.
I fell pregnant after going gluten free, baby asprin etc. to try and reduce inflammation, ( it also means inflammation to the uterus hence what I have done to reduce inflammation aided in implantation for me. ) before I showed signs of RA I wouldn't have imagined I would of had problems.

If you get the aquascan ultrasound done it will definitely help them assess whether a hysteroscopy will be of benefit. The aqua scan can also look at if you have any fibroids etc that may be a problem. 
Good luck.


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Nicky - I had a daughter - also conceived naturally, pretty much first time try in 2008, so had no idea that I had autoimmune issues or blood clotting issues. Also had no problems with the pregnancy or birth and in fact, was also flying a lot (I had a job where I went to the far east a couple of times).


----------

